# [SOLVED] T42 Network Controller driver



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi im looking for this driver for an T42 laptop with fresh install of xp pro sp3 "Network Controller". also would like to know is there a cam on this laptop? i dont see one but it could be tucked away and i just dont see it :4-dontkno im sure i have installed just about every driver i can find from the following website "http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55386.html"

another thing i need is the wireless driver but im thinking thats not working from the network controller not installed for whatever reason. of course a usb wifi adapter works for now so i can fix this and am using one now. the cpu is 1.80ghz 1gig ram 80gig hdd. i have looked in bios and enabled everything there is to enable just to see if that could have been a problem with same results.


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: T42 Network Controller driver*

in bios wireless is enabled so i dont know *** is up with this pos. everything is installed over and over i installed Network Controller driver 8 times rebooted each time ive done it. i have all updates installed and if i right click the thing it wont update through device manager by trying to update driver that way. i installed drivers that googled lead me to on about 45 diffirent sites and ibm site and read through posts on here for hours and i had no luck yet with this. i think my last step is a big green can down the road with big white letters on the side of it BFI..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: T42 Network Controller driver*

Hello,

Look in Device Manager and post the Hardware Id of the devices that you need installed.


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: T42 Network Controller driver*

Pci\ven_8086&dev_4220&subsys_27118086&rev_05\4&39a85202&0&10f0


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: T42 Network Controller driver*

Hello,

Try the driver below.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1637


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: T42 Network Controller driver*

well damn all is good now  thanks alot man keep up the good work. if you lived close to me i would poor you a drink lol.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: T42 Network Controller driver*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back with results.

If all your issue are resolved then you can close this thread under thread tools at the 

top of this page.


----------

